# Vorschaufunktion Blog



## Lemura (7. Oktober 2014)

Grüss Gott...^^

 

Wenn ich ein Blog schreibe und auf den Button "Vorschau" drücke, sind die ganzen Felder auf einmal leer.

 

Also einmal die Vorschau und das Bearbeitungsfenster unterhalb.

Dies kommt aber nicht immer vor. Manchmal funktioniert es und manchmal nicht.

 

Ist halt nur ärgerlich,wenn man einen ausführlichen Blog nochmal schreiben kann.

 

mfg

Lemura


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2014)

Danke. Geht wieder.


----------

